# sena smh10 install on a petzl helmet problem



## Arborsharp (Apr 17, 2022)

looking forward to improving communication with my groundsman, but the only YouTube tutorials I could find or for helmets with a thinner outer shell. has anyone ever installed a sena on a thicker walled helmet? 

My only idea is to find longer screws

thanks!






Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Apr 17, 2022)

I used a really strong velcro. I do have the SMH10R which are probably a little lighter though(?). On rare occasion it does come off, so I've thought about screwing them on...but I don't love the idea of weakening the helmet by poking holes in it. If there is no concern poking holes, why the hesitation on longer screws? Seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## Arborsharp (Apr 30, 2022)

ATH said:


> I used a really strong velcro. I do have the SMH10R which are probably a little lighter though(?). On rare occasion it does come off, so I've thought about screwing them on...but I don't love the idea of weakening the helmet by poking holes in it. If there is no concern poking holes, why the hesitation on longer screws? Seems pretty straight forward.


I did purchase longer screws and it seems to be working, thanks for your thoughts! i will find some stronger velcro to help fasten things in place also


----------

